# Supervulkan -  Stream gesucht!



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2009)

Aloha Comm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich mich zum Ersten für Vulkane interessiere und es zum Zweiten auch für mein Schulreferat brauche (wofür man das in einer Handelsakademie macht ist mir unklar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bin ich auf der Suche nach dem Film "SUPERVULKAN" der ist von ProSieben und BBC Germany.
Der wurde 1x auf Prosieben (2004 oderso) ausgestrahlt.

Den gibt es als DVD, so sieht er aus: http://www.new-video.de/pic04/supervulkan.jpg

da gibts jedoch ein Problem, in Österreich wird dieser Film nicht verkauft (keine Ahnung warum), hab mich bereits überall informiert.

also hab ich im Internet nach dem Film gesucht. Veoh, Myvideo, Youtube usw. .. aber das spuckt auch nix aus :/

2 Teile habe ich gefunden, aber das hat 1. ne scheiss Quali und 2. ist es auf Chinesisch ..

dann hab ich nen deutschen Stream gefunden, da muss man sich aber irgend so nen Dreck downloaden der dann 96 Euro kostet o_O




Welche Möglichkeiten stehen mir da noch offen an den Film zu kommen? (ausser Ebay, Amazon usw, auf die Möglichkeiten werde ich dann wohl oder übel zurückgreifen müssen wenn mir nix anderes übrig bleibt)
Hat jemand von euch den Film auf dem PC und kann ihn mir schicken oderso? Oder auch ne Seite wo der Film als Stream zum angucken ist.

Und wäre es illegal, sich diesen Film in einem Stream anzusehen? (â la youtube)

Edit: Hab mir jetzt mal BitTorrent gedownloadet und auch den Film als Torrent... jetzt ladet das Programm den Film und da geht nix weiter -.- seit 30 minuten: Download Speed: 0.0 kb/s .. mach ich irgendwas falsch? o_O

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :f

mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

illegale sachen du uns vorschlägst!

die dunklen kräfte der macht unterbunden werden müssen

*hust* yoda fresse halten *hust*

also youtube is legal (kannst aber wegen qualli vergessen) 

reste illegal thread is eh gleich zu nehmich an
von user zu user is illegal (deshalb is der thread auch gleich zu)

kaufs über amazon der film is ned schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: /reported illegale downloads sind auf buffed nicht erwünscht!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2009)

naja ok, werd ich wohl machen... danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Naja was würdest du dir denn selber für eine Note geben für ein Referat was aus ner Ansprach zum Film und dem Film selbst besteht?

Schreib alles auf was du über Supervulkane weißt

dann strukturiere es wie die Kapitel in einem Buch!

Jedes Kapitel arbeitest du dann aus mit Zahlen, Fakten und Bildern.

Dann machst du dir Bildfolien für den Projektor und Folien mit Zahlen und Fakten.

Und du solltest vielleicht noch interessante Sachen an die Tafel zeichnen. Vor allem Fragen ob jemand Fragen dazu hat. Wenn ja, kannst du das auch wunderschön an der Tafel erklären.

Achte nebenher immer auf die verbleibende Zeit. Kommste mal etwas schlechter vorwärts (z.B. durch viel Fragen oder deren Erklärungen) kannste beim Fakten erzählen etwas schneller durchlaufen usw....


Aber wieso du nen Film zeigen willst als Referat ist mir schleierhaft.....


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2009)

naja, weil ich dann den Film in der Schule hätte vorzeigen können, am Laptop (haben da so nen Projektor, das das Bild größer wird) .. ausserdem soll der Film auch richtig geil sein =D


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Importier doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei A <-> Ger gibts eig keine Schwierigkeiten


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> naja, weil ich dann den Film in der Schule hätte vorzeigen können, am Laptop (haben da so nen Projektor, das das Bild größer wird) .. ausserdem soll der Film auch richtig geil sein =D



Und was ist jetzt daran ein Referat? Ich werd mir am Wochenende das Referat "Underworld Evolution" reinziehen. Was? Nur ein Film? Ja stimmt ja.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist du Referent (eine Person die das Referat hält) oder nur Filmvorführer?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt daran ein Referat? Ich werd mir am Wochenende das Referat "Underworld Evolution" reinziehen. Was? Nur ein Film? Ja stimmt ja.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, selbstverständlich werde ich zuerst mal das Referat vorführen.. und wenn es vorbei ist sehen wir uns den Film an. (d.h 2 Geografiestunden keine Langeweile^^)

Da der Professor meinte ich könnte auch einen Film mitnehmen, den wir uns dann angucken ^^ und da ich mir sowieso den Film gekauft hätte passt das ja super zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2009)

So 'ne Doku kam auch schon öfters auf N-24. War doch der üble Vulkanausbruch im Yellowstone-Nationalpark, wo er seitlich, statt vertikal ausgebrochen ist, wa?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So 'ne Doku kam auch schon öfters auf N-24. War doch der üble Vulkanausbruch im Yellowstone-Nationalpark, wo er seitlich, statt vertikal ausgebrochen ist, wa?



Naja das ist nicht wirklich ne Doku, das isn Katastrophenfilm, gemischt mit ner Doku sozusagen ^^

der bricht alle 600.000 Jahre aus, seit 700.000 Jahren war noch kein Ausbruch, könnte also tatsächlich schon morgen passieren :/

Das wäre dann der Cataclysmus in Reallife^^


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht wirklich ne Doku, das isn Katastrophenfilm, gemischt mit ner Doku sozusagen ^^
> 
> der bricht alle 600.000 Jahre aus, seit 700.000 Jahren war noch kein Ausbruch, könnte also tatsächlich schon morgen passieren :/
> 
> Das wäre dann der Cataclysmus in Reallife^^


Aber Gott sagt das der gefürchtete Drache Todesschwinge für den Cataclysmus verwantortlich ist und nicht son Vulkan!
Zweifel nicht an Gott!


----------



## jainza (27. August 2009)

sich einen stream online an zugucken ist grundsätzlich nicht verboten, den danach öffentlich vorzuführen allerdings schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bezüglich der legalität davon kann du dir ja mal http://www.sempervideo.de/?p=1789 angucken, die sprechen das da relativ gut an.


----------

